# Fixing the light Fixture



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello, I'm trying to fix the light fixture on my 90 gallon tank. 

I have a long 46" light fixture on top with two pieces of glass (see pic) that let the light through to the aquarium. 

These came off the plastic light assembly, I'm trying to put them back. Will regular silicon do the job? 

Also the black rubberish coating on the edge of the glass is almost all off. I've scraped it off now and its only the bare glass edge. 

Should I just apply silicon on the plastic frame and slide the glass panels in and let them stick to it for a day or two?

Any suggestion and advice is much appreciated. 

thanks! 

Zee.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

That will work. Clean off all the old silicon the best you could. They are just sitting there not holding up anything.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

+1 to what gklaw said.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey Thanks guys! 

Just did that last night. Letting it sit aside for today. Looks pretty clean. Will post pics later! 

Cheers.


----------

